# Champion generator questions



## gardner (Oct 21, 2014)

I am contemplating buying a Champion generator. The documentation and information on the Champion web site looks good. I like the manuals with parts diagrams and wiring diagrams and such.

The particular generator I am looking at is not listed on Champion's web site. This one from Costco in Canada:
http://www.costco.ca/CHAMPION-5500W-GENERATOR-6500W-PEAK.product.100059944.html
This is a 5,500 watt electric start model, with the Intelligauge. I can't find a matching model on the Champion web site and the Costco site does not give a specific model number. Anyone know how to get the specific manual for this model? I expect it's similar to the 6,500 watt model 41351, but I would like to see the specific manual, if I can.

The Champions are all made in China, it seems. Any obvious quality problems with them?

Are the engines from any particular known OEM? Are they standardised in any way? If Champion pulls out of the market or drops models, do you suppose I will be able to get a Golden Lucky Singhua Brand (or whatever) low-oil cutout switch (or whatever) in 10 year's time? 

Thanks


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

i have one their small unit made for the tractor supply co, its a beefed up version (1400 watts) of their 1200 watt cont. i have always read that champion uses a clone of some honda motor but what i emailed champion they replied that their motor is designed and built by them. yes they are chinese but are usa designed and they have their own stringent qc. their cs is very good if you ever call them up. why dont you call or email champion with your question? i bet they would answer you.


----------



## gardner (Oct 21, 2014)

I emailed them about the model at Costco. They directed me to the documentation for model 41153.

http://www.championpowerequipment.com/pdf/manuals/41153/41153_manual-english.pdf

I am still curious about general quality experience. If they are in any sense Honda clones, is this likely to mean that I could use a Honda carburetor or something with it, somewhere down the road?

I'm coming from a world where my generator used the exact same Tecumseh engine as 1,001 other generators, snow blowers, tractors and 101 other things that used sparkplugs, filters, switches, gaskets, etc that were all 100% interchangeable.

Thanks


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

i have not really read anything bad about their performance or customer service. the champion i have is a "backup" to my briggs 30470 and has only been run as a test. it started right away and ran very smoothly. 

its interesting to note that the gen u are interested in has less power than the one they directed you to. try giving them a call 1-877-338-0999


----------



## gardner (Oct 21, 2014)

arubalou said:


> the gen u are interested in has less power than the one they directed you to


No, I don't think so. The one advertised by Costco is 5,500 watts and this is also the rating of the model 41153 they sent me to. This model is not otherwise visible on the Champion web site, and the manual looks a little different than the ones for their core models. I believe it is the one alright.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

u r right about the wattage, sorry bout that!


----------



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

I don't have personal knowledge about the larger units but I have two Champion 3400 inverters that have been outstanding. I even use one of them to power practically every 120 volt circuit in my home during power outages. I have contacted Champion with questions and always received a prompt answer. However, I was told that since Hurricane Laura hit south Louisiana they have been swamped with calls and emails and are slower to respond than normal. I think Champion has been in business since 2003 so they're not exactly a newcomer.


----------



## RASelkirk (Sep 18, 2020)

Interesting thread. They have a 14kW HSB that I'm looking at, by the spec's it is quieter, uses considerably less fuel, and is much cheaper than others in it's range. I assume that 2003 date is for portables, would you know how long they've been doing HSBs?

Russ


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hsb?


----------



## RASelkirk (Sep 18, 2020)

iowagold said:


> hsb?


Sorry, *H*ome *S*tand *B*y. I've been reading too many PDFs!

Russ


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ok


----------



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

RASelkirk said:


> Interesting thread. They have a 14kW HSB that I'm looking at, by the spec's it is quieter, uses considerably less fuel, and is much cheaper than others in it's range. I assume that 2003 date is for portables, would you know how long they've been doing HSBs?
> 
> Russ


Sorry, I do not know.


----------

